# Mr. Krait



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

He's a hungry dude! He was behaving like little Red...flying around with mouth open biting anything that moved..... :crazy:


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

not like the nice calm one in the video then? :lol2: lovely snake though!


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

just got it nice pic


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

nice picture viper


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

His markings are very clean 

I approve 

Mason


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

wow a rodent eating krait very nice. do you have to scent the mice or will he knowingly eat rodents?


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

are Kraits the SW snakes? if so, do you have to buy aquarium salt as if for a marine tank to add to the water?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

You have some amazing snakes!! :no1:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello AL 
Nice to see you here. That is an amazing snake! I'm not personally interested in a owning one but what's the maintenance and housing requirements for this guy? There is little info on line for captive care and husbandry. 

Thanks
Eric G.


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

stunnin pic, lovely snake


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

jaysnakeman said:


> wow a rodent eating krait very nice. do you have to scent the mice or will he knowingly eat rodents?


He's a no fuss rodent eater...


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Mez said:


> are Kraits the SW snakes? if so, do you have to buy aquarium salt as if for a marine tank to add to the water?


 
No, they are terrestrial snakes but live in a wetter environment than most snakes. They are found in rice patties, cannals, streams..etc.


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> He's a no fuss rodent eater...


you got a great one there then mate


----------

